# Going to see a baby bun tomorrow... very excited!



## Teddy Red Lab (Nov 23, 2011)

Going to see a beautiful orange mini lop doe! I'm very excited! My gorgeous little Lilly passed away last Summer at only 6 months old and I've been thinking about getting another bun to keep Billy company for a while! I've got a hutch set up all ready in case we bring her home!


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

oooooh good luck


----------



## Teddy Red Lab (Nov 23, 2011)

I went to see the baby buns last week! I came home with gorgeous little Pippa...









...and then got completely carried away and also came home with Heidi!









We are staying at my parents for a long weekend, so the girls are slumming it in a dog crate for a couple of days as I couldn't leave them!









Although Pippa is a lop, one ear just hasn't gone down!!!! I think it adds to her, rather than detracts! She is definately the naughtier of the two- a complete madam!









Here's one of my others (the little lionhead at the front is the one that passed away )


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

awwww so sweet great pictures


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

awww there all beautiful


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww Pippa and Heidi are so cuteee!


----------



## Teddy Red Lab (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you... they are proving to be utter tinkers!!! x


----------

